# Slugs in my garden



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have had a problem all summer with slugs munching on my plants, something that nearly all of us on here have and I have been using slug pellets to kill the buggers. We are now in to September so Autum has begun and a question I'm asking is that do I still need to keep using the slug pellets as I'm thinking that the summer season has nearly finished so the slugs should disappear and hibernate until next spring. So do I carry on using the pellets or is it safe to stop now?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have had a problem all summer with slugs munching on my plants, something that nearly all of us on here have and I have been using slug pellets to kill the buggers. We are now in to September so Autum has begun and a question I'm asking is that do I still need to keep using the slug pellets as I'm thinking that the summer season has nearly finished so the slugs should disappear and hibernate until next spring. So do I carry on using the pellets or is it safe to stop now?


Must admit that they are a real pain, the last 3 years have been very bad, an old friend says this is due to the very mild winters we have had for the last few years.
I would carry on using them but try to make sure they are hedgehog friendly.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

spursfan said:


> Must admit that they are a real pain, the last 3 years have been very bad, an old friend says this is due to the very mild winters we have had for the last few years.
> I would carry on using them but try to make sure they are hedgehog friendly.


What! Carry on using the pellets even when the temperatures start to drop even further in the coming weeks and still keep on using the pellets during the winter months?


----------



## Swindon Andy (Mar 3, 2013)

Go round your neighbours, say you have bought far too many pellets and give them a load each. The slugs should leave your garden and go to theirs!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Could ask local wildlife charity if they have any hedgehogs that need rehoming?
http://www.britishhedgehogs.org.uk/leaflets/L17-I-would-like-a-Hedgehog.pdf

The thing that works best is a few jam jars in the soil filled with cheap beer, they die happy too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Swindon Andy said:


> Go round your neighbours, say you have bought far too many pellets and give them a load each. The slugs should leave your garden and go to theirs!


One of my neighbors gardens is like a jungle, all over grown with 2 ft high weeds, you would think slugs would go there :lol:


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

from the RHS website

'Slugs remain active throughout the year, unlike snails, which are dormant during autumn and winter. Warmer weather, combined with damp conditions greatly increases their activity.'


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I tidied up my shed down the allotment yesterday and the slug pellets were on the floor. I picked them up to discover this...talk about taking the p**s!


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Shiny said:


> I tidied up my shed down the allotment yesterday and the slug pellets were on the floor. I picked them up to discover this...talk about taking the p**s!


brilliant :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

You may have Spanish slugs which have become a real problem with the mild winters. Apparently they're more slimy too which combined with them being much larger than our native slugs means that predators don't eat them. Saw a programme last week that was on about it - worth Googling Spanish slugs and having a read. Nematodes are the only thing that kills em....


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Genetically modified nematodes! I tried them, not cheap to keep using month on month, but i think they worked for me!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Shiny said:


> I tidied up my shed down the allotment yesterday and the slug pellets were on the floor. I picked them up to discover this...talk about taking the p**s!


Ahhh, thought he had found his soulmate.
Thank you for the best smile of the day.
We have had a bumper hatching of toads and frogs this year. The garden is full of them. Many fewer slugs and snails but we have to wear headtorches now to avoid treading on the amphibians and cutting the grass is a very guilty experience.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sh1ner said:


> Ahhh, thought he had found his soulmate.
> Thank you for the best smile of the day.
> We have had a bumper hatching of toads and frogs this year. The garden is full of them. Many fewer slugs and snails but we have to wear headtorches now to avoid treading on the amphibians and cutting the grass is a very guilty experience.


We have farmland behind us and slugs have been a pain for years. This year we've had loads of frogs too! Killed a few cutting the grass and bloody things frighten me to death when I go out with dog on a night jumping around!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> You may have Spanish slugs which have become a real problem with the mild winters. Apparently they're more slimy too which combined with them being much larger than our native slugs means that predators don't eat them. Saw a programme last week that was on about it - worth Googling Spanish slugs and having a read. Nematodes are the only thing that kills em....


Be careful with the Nematodes, a report I read says there could be a link with them crossing to other species to kill, namely Bees!!


----------



## Kenhom (Jun 9, 2015)

Get a cat. Ours loves a good slug.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Kenhom said:


> Get a cat. Ours loves a good slug.


Not tempted by sweet and sour slug then, Ken!


----------

